# Cancellation of uk herp show



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

*UK Herpetological Society Reptile Show*​*Sunday 20th May*​Dear Friends,
It is with great regret that we have to announce the cancellation of the above event. This is entirely due to the actions of Warrington Council who yesterday 16th May decided that they do not wish sales of animals to take place at Walton Hall and are cancelling our booking. This decision was apparently prompted by a “third party” email citing that animal sales at shows are illegal in the UK, that they are cruel to the animals, and that is likely our event would be a cover for illegal trading in exotic species! 
We argued that this was not the case and provided evidence to the contrary but they would not change their decision citing in support of it the recent cancellation of a similar event that was to be held by The British Reptile and Amphibian Society in Barking and Dagenham after a campaign by the Animal Protection Agency.
The so called APA states in their press release the following.

_*Barking & Dagenham Council is in concert with many other local authorities and is setting another positive example for all councils to follow. Hundreds, if not thousands, of animals have been spared the suffering they would have endured by being boxed up for prolonged periods in takeaway meal containers. Thanks to astute Council officials, the law protecting these animals has been upheld.*_ _*�*_
In their letter to the Council, APA also highlighted the public health risks associated with the close proximity of people to captive exotic animals and the post-event contamination of the venue!! We are frankly astonished that a council is so willing to be misled by these people.
If you object to this please email 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
or call Cllr Dave Keane , the cabinet member who took the final decision on 07768142007
As you can imagine we are all really upset and are taking the appropriate action against the council for breach of contract.
We sincerely apologise for any disappointment and promise you that we will have another show soon only NOT in Warrington!
We also will be campaigning against the APA’s activities that are damaging the all the genuine people involved in the captive breeding and conservation of species

The UK Herpetological Team


----------



## Sid crock (Apr 10, 2010)

So it starts again! How can we get our point across! Join a reptile club thats part of the FBH.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

just had a wander onto the animal protection agency website , and wow. 
Talking about Hamm and why it should be banned. Basicaly trying to say every animal there is wild caught and horribly suffering. And the boxes they are in are their permanent homes. oh and they are also highly dangerous to humans because they will poison us all with salmonella!

i wouldnt blame someone who didnt know about reptiles and watched that, to hate the hobby.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

What do you expect, people that work for local councils are thick that's why they finished up working there in the first place .
All the clever ones that could think for themselves gravitated towards the private sector.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Graylord said:


> What do you expect, people that work for local councils are thick that's why they finished up working there in the first place .
> All the clever ones that could think for themselves gravitated towards the private sector.


I wouldn't go so far as to say that. There are some very good, intelligent council workers out there.

However, many of them probably have little interest in, and little knowledge about reptiles/exotics and so when approached by an organisation that appears very professional they are easily deceived.


----------



## Jor1 (Aug 10, 2011)

according to the apa website

"The report also highlighted the health risks to attendees. Reptiles and amphibians typically carry germs that contaminate their general environment and, within a short period of time, probably spread to humans with a potential of causing infections. Also, of concern was the risk involved in subsequently hiring out venues contaminated by reptile and amphibian events for a variety other purposes, including activities involving children."

The people who live in countries that have high amounts of reptiles running around must be very lucky to still be alive then i guess..


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

We are now being tarred as being dirty and disease ridden, peddling germs onto the general public :gasp:.........slander case anyone ??:whistling2:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Just emailed all three addresses with the relevant facts and also sent them a link to the Advertising Standards Agency (ASA) report lambasting the APA for misselling facts.

Hoping for a reply.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

The end result will be slowly but surely all Reptile meetings/expo's will get closed down and then the sale of herps will become a secret affair which will actually more harmful to the animals in the long run. These people think they doing the right thing but inevitably do worse.


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

I have emailed all three of the Councillors cited. I will post any responses here... If I get one :whistling2:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Graylord said:


> What do you expect, people that work for local councils are thick that's why they finished up working there in the first place .
> All the clever ones that could think for themselves gravitated towards the private sector.


If you are going to make sweeping statements like this, you may want to check your own IQ first. Your grammar certainly shows where you might score, not just the content of your comment. :bash:

And yes, I do work for the council, and at present am studying for a MSc. qualification.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I've so far only had a reply from one of thier PAs to acknowledge receipt. I'm looking forward to the reply.

I hope they realise the mistake they made and release an apology, swo the APA realise they may have one 1 battle (as the show won't happen now) but they're nowhere near winning the war.


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your support. This battle is far from over and the APA are going to be hearing from our legal team.

Regards
dave


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Dam this is getting. Stupid now if the apa were in anyway for the rights of animals then surly thay would spand there time taking on the people who neglect there pets not good people who look after them


----------

